# My daughter's "pets"



## LaFoto (Sep 29, 2005)

My daughter found these toads on the outside of our cellar window several years ago, or rather: maybe it was this big toad that has been living there for years, but certainly not the baby. There's quite many toad babies now:







She is quite fond of them, as fond as she is of almost ANY animal:











But she was not willing to kiss this frog that we found in my cousin's garden pond, just to see whether it'd say "poooof" and suddenly it would be a handsome prince. She claimed that 
a) it wasn't wearing a little crown, anyway, and
b) that she wouldn't know what to do with a prince right now, anyway:


----------



## aprilraven (Sep 29, 2005)

smart daughter....princes are over rated....

go for the foot men......always need a good foot rub.....

great shots, lafoto...love the "green" color on the last ones...


----------



## Knopka (Sep 29, 2005)

Wow, I love the 4th picture! The frog seems so comfortable !


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks, you two. 

And no one says "How cuuuuute" about the baby toad????
How come, I wonder, how come.
If it were a puppy or a kitten............................................


----------



## Knopka (Sep 30, 2005)

Well, you can't really cuddle with a toad now, can you :hugs:?


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 30, 2005)

That is something you would want to discuss with my daughter... 
She finds them cuddly enough and holds them all the time. Often though, these creatures then take most daring jumps out of her hand and fall a distance as if a person were jumping off a skyscraper - and survive easiy. Amazing, really. But I rather she leaves them in peace!!!


----------



## Knopka (Sep 30, 2005)

I also used to play with bugs, frogs, and lizards when I was little. Now it doesn't seem like such a good idea . She's just exploring the world around her. Nothing wrong with that! BTW, how old is your girl?


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 30, 2005)

12 already. 
Much beyond the "exploring" age... but at 2 she still sometimes accidentally murdered the creatures she played with :shock:


----------



## Knopka (Sep 30, 2005)

Hehe, yeah, that happens when kids play. As long as they don't do it on purpose, there's nothing to worry about. Maybe she will become a vet, who knows? Does your son like animals as much as she does?


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 7, 2005)

I thought the real colorful frogs were dangerous!


----------



## Pammi (Oct 7, 2005)

Great photos but I am not a 'frog lover'
could not pick one up
Pam


----------



## jadin (Oct 7, 2005)

I've never seen a toad like that big guy. He looks more like a brick or a rock than a toad!!


----------



## Peanuts (Oct 7, 2005)

Little late replying, but great photos, especially the frog ones.  I burst out laughing at his expression! (Do frogs have expressions? hmm)

At least there are animals to play with.  I had the joy of playing with daddy long legs, and having slug races. (No jokes).  The largest frog/toad I have seen in my area is about the same size as your  'little guy'.  Then again, when I was visiting Switzerland many years ago, I do recall seeing a toad up in the 'mountains', that was similar to the larger version.  Would that kind live in those conditions in Switzerland?

*stills laughing about the frog pictures*


----------



## terri (Oct 11, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Thanks, you two.
> 
> And no one says "How cuuuuute" about the baby toad????
> How come, I wonder, how come.
> If it were a puppy or a kitten............................................


 I'll say it. I think I did in the other frog thread. Love these guys!  Thanks for posting these.


----------



## j3ffff (Oct 11, 2005)

Cut your nails!  Hehe 
BTW, great pictures.


----------

